# Turn off radio in Tasker?



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

How do I turn off the radio in Tasker at phone idle? It says not supported

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Bump

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Figured it out

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> Figured it out
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Hammy, Juicedefender ultimate is a much more polished product, uses very little battery and has much more control, give it a try


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

clothednblack said:


> He has JD already, not sure why he is trying this other one, lol
> 
> sent from my Funktastic wizardry powerboosted smartassV2 die-hard V6 DX Miui


I just got tired of JD. I felt it drained my battery a little and I use tasker for other things to so i just got rid of jd.


----------



## JagoX (Jul 6, 2011)

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> Figured it out
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Care to share how you went about doing that?

As for those criticizing Tasker, you can do quite a bit with it and the running service for it uses very little memory.


----------

